# I just couldn’t resist. 1952.



## redline1968 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well i said no but I went I saw and ...omg I just couldn’t resist.... It’s a 1952 all original.. just a taste.....more pics to come...later...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2019)

French?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2019)

English Hetchins curly stay bike


----------



## juvela (Jun 1, 2019)

-----

Likely either Magnum Bonum or Magnum Opus with _vibrant _stays produced exclusively for the manufacturer by Reynolds

pump peg(s) NERVEX Nr. 845

headset Brampton Alatet

-----


----------



## kccomet (Jun 1, 2019)

show us more, hetchins and ephgrave had the most beautiful lug work


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 1, 2019)

tease


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well the story goes it was a barn find in England the family friend sold it via auction 15 years ago. The original owner was a racer and had his club colors painted on the frame.. green with red darts with green pinstripes...the next owner had decided it was too valuable to just ride it so up it went for sale ...I saw it at a local swap today and it was just too much for me to let go... the bike was disassembled for cleaning and was never done he kept all original components seat every thing including the military bag but the tires brake covers were rotted...  he just Preserved the original patina.. the front lamp is gone but there is some sort of clip on tail light...he will send me the complete history... hate to say it it’s gonig to sit apart for a few months I’m in the middle of a auto restoration....so keep tuned few more pics sorry about the clearness of them


----------



## juvela (Jun 1, 2019)

-----

for 1952 we might expect a Chater Lea chainset...

shall look forward to learning of the fittings as things develop...

-----


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yep ...if it’s all og parts ...got it.. it’s a 1952 nulli secondus frame.interesting frame name but that’s what it is from the Hutchins frame Id site.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 1, 2019)

beauty.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks....Few better pics ....what a bike ....love it...


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow!! What a work of art!


----------



## bikepaulie (Jun 2, 2019)

Good stuff. Be sure to register it and visit the gallery, http://www.hetchins.org/100.htm


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you I’ll look into it..few more pics since it won’t be assembled for a while.  The orig brake pads and small bits were saved too.


bikepaulie said:


> Good stuff. Be sure to register it and visit the gallery, http://www.hetchins.org/100.htm


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 3, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Yep ...if it’s all og parts ...got it.. it’s a 1952 nulli secondus frame.interesting frame name but that’s what it is from the Hutchins frame i.d. site.




Nulli Secundus - Latin for second to none.

I always loved that model name.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you....I can see why. 


66TigerCat said:


> Nulli Secundus - Latin for second to none.
> 
> I always loved that model name.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2019)

no question that's the kind you're not supposed to resist  
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/hetchinsmo-rb.html 
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/readers_bikes.html


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow..... great site.    I tried to explained the significance of this bike but I just get that really deep look with no signs of emotion and words of “ another bike again”  then that gradual sound of acceptance. Lol... :0 I think she likes it I hope.....  :0


bulldog1935 said:


> no question that's the kind you're not supposed to resist
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/bikes/hetchinsmo-rb.html
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/readers_bikes.html


----------



## sam (Jun 4, 2019)

Wow--dig through the parts and show the shifter lever.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 4, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Wow..... great site.    I tried to explained the significance of this bike but I just get that really deep look with no signs of emotion and words of “ another bike again”  then that gradual sound of acceptance. Lol... :0 I think she likes it I hope.....  :0




It's a unique bike. Enjoy. My "other half" now ( or one before...29+ years..) doesn't "get it" (they do to a point) so just roll with it. It would be scary if my female partners were as enthusiastic about my bicycles/hobby. She digs ( physically) flowers and gardening ( and I do to a "point") BUT to each their own.  Cheers...Bob


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2019)

Tad, petritl, got his wife into it by letting her run the ebay parts-out hobby business.  When she saw the money coming in side, she let go of the money going out side.


----------



## non-fixie (Jun 8, 2019)

What a wonderful find! Enjoy!

Having said that, I appreciate the tough choices that will have to be made, come build time.


----------



## Alan Brase (Jun 8, 2019)

Hetchins were existing in a different world from almost anyone else. What a serendipitous find. How will you present it? Try to make it look like new or keep the patina? I love patina, but it is a delicate thing.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you. I’m keeping the patina but respoke the rims and clean the aluminum up..  it’s gonna stay all original but safe to ride...


----------



## non-fixie (Jun 9, 2019)

Sounds like a good plan. Love the bag and the Bluemels, BTW. Hope to see those again on the bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks yep all go back on the bike as before...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 22, 2019)

Love it...and the fact the bike and I were born the same year. I have a little less rust, lol!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2019)

I think I’m rusting also...lol just love this bike.....so deep into other projects just won’t have time.. looks like a winter project...


----------

